# Topics > Robotics > Telepresence robots >  HARV Viewer, telepresence camera system, Telefactor Robotics LLC, West Conshohocken, Pennsylvania, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Telefactor Robotics LLC

Home page - telefactor-robotics.com/control-systems

----------


## Airicist

Benefits of head aimed vision

Uploaded on Jan 25, 2011




> Overview of the benefits of head aimed vision.

----------


## Airicist

Telepresence camera system with head-tracking!

Published on Jul 1, 2015




> Low-latency telepresence camera systems with head-tracking allows users to look around environments in near-real-time while wearing headsets like an Oculus development kit. We tried out Telefactor Robotics' HARV remote vision system and chatted with CEO Martha Jane Chatten about the use of motorized gimbal systems for immersive telepresence.

----------

